
Sony’s Netbook “fits in a pocket”, Might Not Fit Netbook Category - epi0Bauqu
http://jkontherun.com/2008/12/25/sonys-netbook-fits-in-a-pocket-might-not-fit-netbook-category/
======
SingAlong
Notice the pic on that page closely... Look for the weight specs. its
mentioned as _"x.xx lbx"_ ?? Again, look for the battery specs: _"Upto x-hour
battery"_ ??

Makes me laugh as to why Sony would make such an ad. Is it fake?

And on the SonyStyle page, I wasn't able to find the P-series link??

------
villageidiot
Misleading title, especially since the author himself admits that "you won’t
just need big pockets to afford this netbook, you’ll need a deep one to tote
that 8-inch screen as well".

